# Horror Movie DVD release dates



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

*Horror Movie DVD release dates June '08*

*Street Date June 3, 2008*
Cry La Llorona - The legend of La Llorona 0 a Medea-like myth that has haunted the Americas for more than 500 years. Now this supernatural spirit hunts again.
Evil Woods- Brian Burns, Tamara Czartoryski-Bordon - A group of teenagers take a camping trip in a desolate area, a stranger warns them of a killer ghost in the woods.
The Eye - Jessica Alba, Alessandro Nivola, Parker Posey - Sydney Wells is blind. After undergoing surgery to restore her sight, unexplainable images start to haunt her.
Stump the Band- For most musicians the road can be hell. But for a sexy all female rock band touring their way across America, the road just became their worst nightmare!

*Street Date June 10, 2008*
Funny Games - Naomi Watts, Tim Roth - A family settles into its vacation home, which happens to be the next stop for a pair of young, articulate, white-gloved serial killers.
Otis - Ashley Johnson, Daniel Stern - In the midst of a serial killer's rampage, a beautiful young teen goes missing and an insufferable FBI Agent takes over the case.
Signal - AJ Bowen, Annessa Ramsay - A horror film told in three parts - a mysterious transmission invades every cell phone, radio and TV, turning people into killers.
*Street Date June 17, 2008*
Alive Or Dead - Ann Henson, Angelica Magana, L. Flint Esquerra - On a desolate road, Maria comes upon an abandoned school bus but quickly discovers messy secrets.

*Street Date June 24, 2008*
Curse of the Weeping Woman: J-ok'el - La Llorona (Spanish) - Dee Wallace - Based on the grisly legend of La Llorona, the ghost who takes bad children into the deep icy waters.
Death Valley - Eric Christian Olsen, Dash Mihok - Four wannabe thrill-seekers get more than they bargained for when they attend a wild rave in the California desert.
Eye 3 (Chinese w/ Engish Sub) - Bo-lin Chen, Yu Gu - Ching believes her dead photographer husband is sending her supernatural messages about his death.
Nobody Loves Alice - Alice grew up unloved as a child, and now is in contant search of a fairytale romance. Fail to love her and you will pay. 
Tattooist - Jason Behr, Mia Blake - A young artist unknowingly plays a role in releasing a deadly spirit as he attempts to learn tatau, the Samoan tradition of tattooing.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks! I hope you keep this updated!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will do my best.


----------

